# cannondale f9 vs cannondale f8



## mikelon (Aug 8, 2009)

Hola, soy novato y quiero empezar comprando una buena bici de montaña, la quiero solo para entrenar en calle y paseos por montaña, por el momento nada de competencia, primero quiero tener practica y fuerza y después talvez a competir.
Estoy viendo estas dos opciones de cannondale:
Cannondale f9:http://http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0FS9.html
Cannondale f8:http://http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0FS8.html

Básicamente la diferencia entre ambas son los frenos, la f9 con frenos V y la f8 con Tektro IO mecánicos. La diferencia de precio son de 70dlls; pero por 50 dlls consigo unos shimano XTR V brake.
Cual de las dos les parece es mejor opción? estará mejor tener unos XTR V brake o los Tektro IO mecánicos?
Gracias...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

pues mira, ambos frenan igual... la diferencia es si ruedas con mucho lodo o no, donde si es ventaja traer de disco.
entre v-brake y disco mecanico no hay mucha diferencia, donde si la hay (y no creas que la diferencia es abismal) es con los hidraulicos.

si esa es la unica diferencia ve por la mas barata y el dinero que te ahorres lo usas para casco, guantes, etc etc, o mejoras a futuro


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

epa Mike!!! tas un poco indeciso no?
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=548245
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=571475

tus links no estan funcionando...(o por lo menos no a mi)

Mi recomendacion:

No la pienses tanto...compra la bici de acuerdo a tu presupuesto y que tenga la mejor posibilidad de upgrades.

De todas formas si te enganchas con esto al año (o incluso antes) cualquiera que compres la vas a querer cambiar completa!...yo estoy asi con mi 4500!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> pues mira, ambos frenan igual... la diferencia es si ruedas con mucho lodo o no, donde si es ventaja traer de disco.
> entre v-brake y disco mecanico no hay mucha diferencia, donde si la hay (y no creas que la diferencia es abismal) es con los hidraulicos.
> 
> si esa es la unica diferencia ve por la mas barata y el dinero que te ahorres lo usas para casco, guantes, etc etc, o mejoras a futuro


En cuanto a las bicis, yo me compraría la que tiene discos. Quizás frenen igual, pero mas adelante puede que quieras poner unos buenos frenos, y si la bici ya viene con discos, lo unico que tienes que cambiar son los frenos, si viene con V's, quizás tengas que cambiar las masas, lo que lo haría mas caro.

Los Avid BB7 son muy buenos y no son caros, si eventualmente quieres cambiar por otros frenos sin gastar mucho.


----------

